

Back in Time: My Advice for the 21 Year-Old Me - jjacobs22
http://jjacobs22.tumblr.com/post/2170914388/back-in-time-my-advice-for-the-21-year-old-me

======
wccrawford
The problem with time travel is paradox. If you go back in time and tell your
younger self to change things, -this- you doesn't exist any more.

So you tell that younger you to just pick an idea and go with it, instead of
waiting for the perfect idea. You know, the one that started you on the road
to success. He runs with it, fails, and the rest of his life follows from the
lessons he learned from that failure. Perhaps that lesson is that he's not fit
to be an entrepreneur, and he goes on to be a wage-slave the rest of his life.

Don't mess with success. It's dangerous enough to try to correct failure, but
changing things in the chain that led to your success is incredibly foolhardy.

------
tzs
My advice to 21 year old me would be easy: don't blow off that Microsoft
interview in 1982 because you don't want to move to the Seattle area.

